

Open-source Workflowy clone - abhshkdz
https://github.com/abhshkdz/HackFlowy

======
flipchart
While you can always go look at Workflowy itself, a demo of your app would be
good.

~~~
abhshkdz
Yeah I'll set one up very soon. Thanks!

~~~
killerpopiller
thank you very much. I was looking for an OSS-version of this great outliner
tool.

~~~
abhshkdz
Welcome. Cheers!

